# Darius will be back



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

You heard it here first, (or maybe second if you listened to Kevin Pritchard). 

Not gonna get equal value.
Guy can still ball.
Patterson and Vic are gone, now it's all on Darius. 
This is the year, no excuses. 
If he doesn't produce, Martell (or Travis) takes his spot.
Let's hope for some Punishment.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nah he said taht stuff because he couldnt give out detail if they had deals lined up or not 

it was *** covering at its finest they also said they werent done dealing yet....make of that what you will.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

I never thought Darius was actually going anywhere. Allen must have the same delusional view of him as Michael Jackson's 10 remaining fans do of him. Talk about rose tinted.

Say bye bye to Joel.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

If you are making decisions for the sake of the team....

Consider you do want Joel back..

and evidenced by the draft day deals

and by the comments from Patterson.. "we are not done yet dealing.."


NO WAY DARIUS MILES is on the team next year :nonono:


----------



## Buckethead (Jun 13, 2006)

Goldmember said:


> Not gonna get equal value.


He has value? News to me.

It's pretty obvious that Miles is the #1 priority to trade this summer. When talking about the roster, nobody mentions him unless a reporter asks specifically. It does the team no good to tip our hand right now because there's obviously a possibility he could come back if deals fall through.

I really see the Blazers as a facilitating team involved in a blockbuster 3 way trade (like an Iverson deal) that just gets back expiring or short-term contracts, but not the principal stars involved.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Soundsto me like they are just telling other teams "hey we are not gonna have a fire sale so If you want to trade better make it good" So my guess is Darius will still be here at the start of training camp.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Darius coming back would be good for the future of this team. He simply cannot be worth less than he is right now, and there's still the potential not only for him to be an asset on the floor but also as a trading piece.

As others have said, though, it might just be noise to let other teams know we're not willing to just give him away.

Ed O.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

Darius coming back would not be a positive if he arrives with the same attitude that he had towards the end of last season.

This is addition by subtraction, unless somehow Darius regains the attitude that he had at the beginning of last season.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Darius coming back would be good for the future of this team. He simply cannot be worth less than he is right now, and there's still the potential not only for him to be an asset on the floor but also as a trading piece.
> 
> As others have said, though, it might just be noise to let other teams know we're not willing to just give him away.
> 
> Ed O.



If I could take rep away, I would. I disagree so much with this statement. No offense, of course.

Darius provides nothing to the team. He's stated pretty well through words and actions that he does not want to be here. He will never want to be here. I don't peg Darius as the kind of guy to shape up and contribute to a situation he's forced to be in. ALL he will do next season is take minutes away from Martell. IMO we don't even need compensation for him. Sure, I don't want to pay him money, but having him play one minute next year will do NOTHING to help us and do everything to hinder our future.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

You could trade him for a similarly damaged player. Portland's biggest weakness IMO is that their frontcourt is a bit soft right now. Wasn't it Aldridge who couldn't do one rep at 185 lbs? Weakest player at the combine. LaFrentz & Zach don't seem to be an intimidating pair either. 

If his knee is healthy, KMart would add toughness, Post D, and a 6 yr vet and former all-star to the Blazer pups. And he's reportedly available for "a bag of chips". Dixon and Miles for KMart? Wouldn't help the image much but I haven't heard about any arrests or coke can spleefing.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

He has a five year contract that goes up to 16.5 mil. Not exactly what Kmart value should be!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

West44 said:


> You could trade him for a similarly damaged player. Portland's biggest weakness IMO is that their frontcourt is a bit soft right now. Wasn't it Aldridge who couldn't do one rep at 185 lbs? Weakest player at the combine. LaFrentz & Zach don't seem to be an intimidating pair either.
> 
> If his knee is healthy, KMart would add toughness, Post D, and a 6 yr vet and former all-star to the Blazer pups. And he's reportedly available for "a bag of chips". Dixon and Miles for KMart? Wouldn't help the image much but I haven't heard about any arrests or coke can spleefing.


Just for the record, Aldridge did 8 reps at the combine. It was Shawne Williams who couldn't bench even once. Not super strong, but not bad for a guy who hasn't lifted much in his life. 

But I agree, we need a badass down low. Kmart is definitely that, but...I don't know if I want him. It seems like there may be other players available that can do some of the things Kmart can do without the baggage. He's also a John Nash draft pick...it seems unlikely they'd trade for him. Maybe though.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

There are talks on Minnesota boards about a Jaric for Miles trade... Would you guys take that?

Personally, I think that a three-team swap involving Minnesota and Indiana, with Stephen Jackson coming to Portland, Miles to 'Sota and Jaric going to Indy...


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I'd rather have Stephen Jackson than Jaric, given that we're set at point guard- but for Miles I'd take either one.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I absolutely hate to say this, BUT ...

Darius averaged somewhere in the neighborhood of 18 points/game last year. Considering how low his value is right now, Portland won't get anything close to that production in return. So the team might make improvements character-wise, but the product on the floor won't be as good.

As much as I don't want Darius gone, I don't want to see Portland get even worse, either.

And of course Kevin Pritchard can't say, "Darius will be shipped out, we're trying to trade him" and all that noise. If other GMs hear that, they know Portland's desperate to get rid of him. And they'll use that to screw Pritchard over. Plus, it's just un-professional to say something like that.

Edit:

Jackson? You mean the guy that ran into the Palace stands? Yeah, THAT would go over real well with fans.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Zuca said:


> Personally, I think that a three-team swap involving Minnesota and Indiana, with Stephen Jackson coming to Portland, Miles to 'Sota and Jaric going to Indy...


I'd rather have the plague than Stephen Jackson.



oh, and Miles averaged 14 ppg and 4.6 rpg. If he had tried he could have made that 18 and 8.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I have it on pretty good authority that Miles will be gone. I also have it on decent authority that he will be gone.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

this season is all about developing the young guys. miles has no place now. unfortunately we are trading a starter for a reserve. i'm ok with that. i'd rather correct the mistake than compound it.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I have it on pretty good authority that Miles will be gone. I also have it on decent authority that he will be gone.


What about indecent authority? Or Evil Authority? :clown:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

get her done miles is done!


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

It is ok in theory to say Darius Miles will fill a void at SF, and that we have nothing to lose by keeping him one more year and trading him while his value is a bit higher. The truth is that was pretty much what happened last year, and Darius ended up basically destroying team morale. With the new young players we drafted, I hope they don't even get the chance to meet Darius. This guy has to be gone, and I hope Isiah would do Rose for Miles and a future #1.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

TradeShareefNow said:


> If I could take rep away, I would. I disagree so much with this statement. No offense, of course.
> 
> Darius provides nothing to the team. He's stated pretty well through words and actions that he does not want to be here. He will never want to be here. I don't peg Darius as the kind of guy to shape up and contribute to a situation he's forced to be in. ALL he will do next season is take minutes away from Martell. IMO we don't even need compensation for him. Sure, I don't want to pay him money, but having him play one minute next year will do NOTHING to help us and do everything to hinder our future.


I concur


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

TradeShareefNow said:


> Darius provides nothing to the team. He's stated pretty well through words and actions that he does not want to be here. He will never want to be here. I don't peg Darius as the kind of guy to shape up and contribute to a situation he's forced to be in. ALL he will do next season is take minutes away from Martell. IMO we don't even need compensation for him. Sure, I don't want to pay him money, but having him play one minute next year will do NOTHING to help us and do everything to hinder our future.


I, too, am all kinds of ready to be done with Miles. That said, how many players _do_ want to be here right now? maybe a few of the guys with local connections like Dickau, Webster and Roy? maaaybe guys like Skinner, Dixon, and Blake who weren't getting PT other places and might here? And like them there are probably others around the league who'd not object to playing here because they're currently buried and forgotten on a bench.

Really, it can't be much fun to realize you're not gonna have a chance to win more than 20 something games all year and while I'd love for Patterson and Pritchard to get us roster full of guys who'll be all about playing hard whatever the score, it doesn't seem very realistic.

On the other hand, (or even the flip side of the same hand), _if/when_ this team manages to turn things around, I think players will get excited and want to be a part of it (at least more so than now -- I'm still not convinced the Blazers could ever draw a big name free agent, even if the cap weren't an issue). I can imagine Miles, if he's still around, getting caught up in that and _if_ that were to happen (I know, a huge if), he might really become the best player on the team. If guys like Jack, Roy, and others can infect the team with some mental toughness and sufficient heart to keep playing when down 15 in the 4th... I dunno, I'm not willing to bank anything on it but I can at least imagine something better than the worst case that I'm fearing.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Darius will be gone before the season starts, have no fears.


----------



## Buckethead (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd rather trade Darius for nothing and make sure that the new draftees never have to consider that cancerous pile of crap as a teammate.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

TradeShareefNow said:


> oh, and Miles averaged 14 ppg and 4.6 rpg. *If he had tried* he could have made that 18 and 8.


Exactly.

Trade him, waive him, throw him under a bus, just get him out of here IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

He "destroyed team morale"? What morale was that? That team was getting its teeth kicked in whether Darius was making everyone cupcakes or changing at halftime.

If Miles comes back and he's undermotivated: bench him. If he acts out: suspend him.

Do NOT give him away. This will just demonstrate the failed policy that Blazers veterans can act out to get out. That they will get paid irrespective of how they act and how many games the team wins.

I'm certainly not opposed to trading Darius, but giving up value to get rid of him would be outright stupid and merely dumping him will be a step in the wrong direction. This team needs talent, and it needs assets. It should be looking to move players that have more value than they will have in the long run.

Miles is talented. He is an asset. He is at a low point in his trade value.

Getting rid of him through an "addition by subtraction" strategy would be a bad, bad move for Portland.

Ed O.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

PorterIn2004 said:


> On the other hand, (or even the flip side of the same hand), _if/when_ this team manages to turn things around, I think players will get excited and want to be a part of it (at least more so than now -- I'm still not convinced the Blazers could ever draw a big name free agent, even if the cap weren't an issue). I can imagine Miles, if he's still around, getting caught up in that and _if_ that were to happen (I know, a huge if), he might really become the best player on the team. If guys like Jack, Roy, and others can infect the team with some mental toughness and sufficient heart to keep playing when down 15 in the 4th... I dunno, I'm not willing to bank anything on it but I can at least imagine something better than the worst case that I'm fearing.



I agree with that general sentiment. I really enjoyed Miles when we first traded for him, the team was doing (relatively) well, and Miles played sort of a Tayshuan Prince roll. It was fun, and I was happy that he finally got things going right. 

Fast foreward later and things have gone sour. Now that if/when is a conditional if/when. The condition: Darius is off the team. I don't believe that this team can turn around with Miles on the roster (short of a miracle.) So him being here to help out when the team does good, imho, will not happen because:

TeamDoingWell != DariusMilesOnTheRoster.

although, I guess you can set whatever value you want to TeamDoingWell. For me, it's not being in that stagnant funk of non growth that we always seem to be in. For years, that was allright. Now that we're in the basement, we need to grow, and Darius has shown he isn't willing to do that.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Ed O said:


> He "destroyed team morale"? What morale was that? That team was getting its teeth kicked in whether Darius was making everyone cupcakes or changing at halftime.
> 
> If Miles comes back and he's undermotivated: bench him. If he acts out: suspend him.
> 
> ...


There IS something to be said for "cancers in the locker room." I think that term is often overblown, but if anyone to me fits the bill, it's Darius. And I don't think it will set some precedent for the veterans to "act out" when they want out. Imho, Darius was beyond "acting out." He was to the point of "not playing." Which shows just how much of in idiot he really is, not realizing his trade value would go down to 0 by his lack of effort, dooming him to be in Portland for longer than he wants.

If money was no concern, I'd give him away to the highest bidder.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Ed O said:


> He "destroyed team morale"? What morale was that? That team was getting its teeth kicked in whether Darius was making everyone cupcakes or changing at halftime.
> 
> If Miles comes back and he's undermotivated: bench him. If he acts out: suspend him.
> 
> Do NOT give him away. This will just demonstrate the failed policy that Blazers veterans can act out to get out. That they will get paid irrespective of how they act and how many games the team wins.


Yes sir very true


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

No mater what the Blazers do with Miles, here is what I'm enjoying about the new management; instead of saying they "couldn't trade Darius for a chair" or "they can't get fair market value for him", they just let the general NBA public know that there are more moves to be done but that Darius could be back next year.

Why advertise how desparate they are to trade Miles? Sure, work it behind the scenes. But until a move is made Darius is what he is, a talent, a headcase, an underachiever . . . and maybe . . . a missing piece to a playoff run for a team that likes to run and gun and needs anther SF.

This isn't the time to panic and give him away. I hear the argument that he could hurt the team. I don't fall into that line of thought. But for those who do, this is also a chance for Nate to teach the youngins how it works. If Nate benches Miles, it could send a message that it doesn't matter how much you make, the players who work hard and show dedication to the team are the ones who play.

After a year of evaluating, Nate could use Miles to send a message to other players. I'm not as concerned of the effect Miles will have on others v. Zbo who you almost have to play. 

I should note that personally, I also haven't given up on Miles or Zbo.


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

Dan Dickau has more trade value than Darius.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

tobybennett said:


> Dan Dickau has more trade value than Darius.


Ok, let's trade Dickau then.

barfo


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

The more I think about it, the more I agree with Ed. There's a sense in which Patterson got sprung last season and, while he may not be much happier now than he was prior to the trade, if Miles got moved now in a move that was clearly all about just getting rid of him, it could look more and more like a viable path for unhappy players.

The other thing that that does, of course, is make the player's new team stronger -- they've given up next to nothing to add a good player. Thus, the players are under a sort of double temptation to act out _if_ it's allowed to work. So yes, bench him, suspend him, maybe even send him to the developmental league if need be, but don't let Miles "win" through pouting -- it's bad parenting.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Ed O said:


> He "destroyed team morale"? What morale was that? That team was getting its teeth kicked in whether Darius was making everyone cupcakes or changing at halftime.
> 
> If Miles comes back and he's undermotivated: bench him. If he acts out: suspend him.
> 
> ...



D. Miles, unfortunately is charismatic and young guys listen to him. He absolutely must be gone by the start of training camp. He has plenty of talent and zero desire. He cost the Blazers Jeff McInnis and Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje two years ago. His value has not gone up. As long as he returns something similar (Chris Mihm/Aaron McKie) I say get him out of here!

Marko Jaric would be an agreeable choice as well.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Blazer Maven said:


> D. Miles, unfortunately is charismatic and young guys listen to him. He absolutely must be gone by the start of training camp. He has plenty of talent and zero desire. He cost the Blazers Jeff McInnis and Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje two years ago. His value has not gone up. As long as he returns something similar (Chris Mihm/Aaron McKie) I say get him out of here!
> 
> Marko Jaric would be an agreeable choice as well.


Let's say D. Miles is untradable.

Here's my dream situation. One of our young guys does really crappy and it costs us a game. Darius is really emotional and just lets the kid have it in practice. In the midst of that practice when Darius' Talent > (Everything else in the world) mindset results in Darius PW0n3ding a younger guy Zach has an opiphany (sp?) that maybe consitant effort is more important than what ever gifts you may have and punches Miles in the face.

Idealy Darius would die in surgery due to complications.

We all live happily ever after.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Blazer Maven said:


> He cost the Blazers Jeff McInnis and Ruben Boumtje-Boumtje two years ago.


His value hasn't gone down either. I mean the trade of McInnis and RBB was a no-brainer - the Cavs were absolutely desperate to get rid of Darius! McInnis is one of the worst PGs in the league getting steady playing time, and Boumtje-Boumtje... isn't he in medical school, now, or something? 

Darius Miles is capable of blowing up for more than 40 points, he can get double-digit rebounds, he can block shots, get steals, and can even handle the point for brief stretches. His _only_ problem is attitude and motivation. The Blazers should be careful about where they send him, because you send him someplace like Dallas or Phoenix, where he has reason to work, you might just see Miles turn into something, and make a good team even better. Sure, it might be a long shot, but same as Ha ever turning into something is a long shot, you've got to factor it in...


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

Good point about Mcinnis for Miles. Exactly what do you guys expect to get back for Darius Miles? He had a very low value when the Cavs wanted to trade him, now are situation is very similar except now Darius has a big contract. I would find it hard to believe Miles is even tradeable. If would could get rid of him for an expiring contract or anyone that can play off the bench we would have to do it. Did you not learn anything from last year with Miles, I don't think theres any way McMillan will want to coach Darius for another season. He will get traded, or maybe even sit at home like Tim Thomas did last season .. lol.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I want to just keep miles because i know we will be very sad with what we get.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Outsider here, and a DMiles fan.

A QUICK QUESTION:

I've read this entire thread and I have NEVER read so much hatred towards one player, ANYWHERE. Lord knows there were Clipper fans that detested Olowakandi, but I don't think this much hatred was aimed at him.

QUESTION: Is your team THAT good and Darius is the only player caused it to have fallen so far in the league? I was once a fan of Portland, but since you all got rid of 'Sheed, Bonzi, Mighty Mouse, etc. (the jailblazers), I haven't paid attention and there has been no discussions about the Trailblazers outside of your forum. So I ask --- IS that Darius' fault? Could he be just as disenchanted with the team, city and Blazer fans as you all are with him and therefore is always in a fowl mood?

You all gave him that inflated contract so not many team can afford him. How about MAKING something happen with Minnesota or Chicago?


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I'm one of the few Blazer fans left that still likes Darius, but I can see why people don't like him. He did in fact ask to be traded after the season ended, and after he returned from injury last year he mailed it in like no other. But now that Ruben and Khryapa are gone, he has no more excuses. The SF spot is his for the taking. 
And if Travis Outlaw or Martell take his spot, so be it. 

I don't know if Darius is a cancer, I've never seen any real proof. And I don't think he'll have a negative impact on our younger players because Jack, Martell, Roy and Aldridge aren't knuckleheads. 

I say unless a deal comes along that actually improves our team then we should keep him. He can still put up numbers _if_ he's healthy.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Outsider here, and a DMiles fan.
> 
> A QUICK QUESTION:
> 
> ...


 I don't dislike Miles, but because of the way he finished the season, I think he just won't fit well here in Portland. 

I have no problem standing by the fact that Miles, when healthy, was our best player last year. He could create his own shot, and make an impact on BOTH ends of the floor. Every team needs one or two guys that command a double team, and since Zach doesn't post up anymore, Miles is still the only guy on the roster that can take over a game. Hopefully the young guys will develope more, but I won't be surprised if we win less games than last year with our current roster, subtracting Miles.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Outsider here, and a DMiles fan.
> 
> A QUICK QUESTION:
> 
> I've read this entire thread and I have NEVER read so much hatred towards one player, ANYWHERE.


Dang, you need to read a few of our Sheed threads, then, to put this in perspective. This aint nothing.



> QUESTION: Is your team THAT good and Darius is the only player caused it to have fallen so far in the league?


No, of course not. We just like to have a scapegoat on the barbie at all times.



> I was once a fan of Portland, but since you all got rid of 'Sheed, Bonzi, Mighty Mouse, etc. (the jailblazers), I haven't paid attention


We cain't hardly blame ye there, sailor. Not much to pay attention to.



> and there has been no discussions about the Trailblazers outside of your forum. So I ask --- IS that Darius' fault? Could he be just as disenchanted with the team, city and Blazer fans as you all are with him and therefore is always in a fowl mood?


Sure. But none of us are getting paid $8 million/year or whatever it is to be fans , so we aren't really so sympathetic to his disenchantment.

barfo


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Tince said:


> I won't be surprised if we win less games than last year with our current roster, subtracting Miles.


More than half of Portland's 21 wins came while Miles was out of the lineup. 11 out of Darius' 35 games missed were victories.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I want Darius Miles out of here in the worst way. He's a cancer and a malcontent, and he would set a horrible example for our two new rookies. Keep the overhaul going--ditch Miles!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> I want Darius Miles out of here in the worst way. He's a cancer and a malcontent, and he would set a horrible example for our two new rookies. Keep the overhaul going--ditch Miles!


You also wanted Rasheed gone, and Bonzi gone, and just about everyone gone.

And our team has absolutely gone into the toilet.

You have an overwhelming agenda that conflicts with the team's ability to win basketball games. Which is your right as a fan, but not one that I share.

So while I can absolutely respect your hopes that Miles is gone soon, I hope for the sake of our franchise that he's retained or moved for value, rather than "ditched".

Ed O.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I feel the need to differentiate between Miles and Sheed/Bonzi. Sheed and Bonzi were tremendous talents that actually played consistently at a high level. They were the talent on our team and we fell to incredible lows once they were gone.

I'm in the minority on this, but I would resign Bonzi in an instant.

Darius Miles, on the other hand, has talent but has been productive to a much lesser level. I'd keep him if his head was on straight (something, presumably, Nate can determine), but would dump him if it wasn't.

I don't agree with Ed O's pavlovian conditioning theory- I think that would only work with a player that has some pride and feels like he has a career to lose.

Last point, Mile's contract really isn't that bad- it's about 8 million/year, but people talk about it as if it were the albatross that Theo's contract was.


----------

